# How many days on Gonal-F before follies were ready?



## Mrs. Bear

I am getting ready to start my first cycle on Gonal-F and we are trying to time it so I will ovulate while my husband is home from his deployment on a two week leave. I know there is no way to know how many days I will need to do injections before the follicles are developed but thought I would take a poll to see how long it took the rest of you to get there.

I will be starting on 150IU of Gonal-F for 5 days.

UPDATE: I was on 150IU of Gonal-F for 9 days and ended up with 3 follies.


----------



## wishful think

I started taking 75 gonal f on day 3 and my last injection was on day 12. So ten days of injections. Triggered on day 14. Had my iui on day 15.


----------



## lizlemon

I did ivf long and I had 11 days gonal f, when I did iui with final f I had 112 d3/4 and 75, 112 until day 10 then trigger. Normally if you are not down regulation you have everything happen in the first fortnight of your new cycle. Good luck :flower:


----------

